# Snowfall in Tokyo



## mightyfly (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, here're some night shots I've taken recently. From what I've heard, this is the heaviest snowfall in Tokyo in the last couple of years. Hope you like the pictures, and please feel free to comment or critic. 

1. (updated)






2.





3.





4.


----------



## rokclmb (Feb 3, 2010)

Did you just take those Monday?


----------



## Tyger (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome! A side of Tokyo I've never seen. I hope you have at least 100 shots that day. I really like the first shoot, but I would have taken it without the sidewalk in the picture. The shoot give me the sense of loneliness/ isolation(unheard of in Tokyo),  But the footprints in the snow pulled me away. But his boot are so cool, so I can see why you did that.


----------



## mightyfly (Feb 4, 2010)

rokclmb: Yup, I took them on Monday night. Were you in Tokyo too?

Tyger: Thanks, I'm glad you like them! Yeah, I've taken many shots, and I would have taken more if not for the fact that I was totally unprepared for the snow.  I didn't expect it to be this heavy, since it only snowed a little last year. So I was pretty much drenched and my head was aching like it was frozen quite badly, haha.

Thanks for your feedback too! Looking at the photo now, I agree with you on that point. I'm thinking if cropping away a little of the background would help. Here's the cropped version, please see if it is better now?


----------



## thebeatles (Feb 4, 2010)

I like this crop more than the first.


----------



## mightyfly (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks! Yeah, I personally prefer this crop more too.

Here's a couple more shots to share:

5.





6.


----------



## AlbertoDeRoma (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice photos and overall mood.

Alberto


----------



## redonyx (Feb 5, 2010)

Very nice. Are these all shot handheld or are you using a tripod?


----------



## loki05 (Feb 6, 2010)

1st pick moves me...love it!


----------



## DennyCrane (Feb 6, 2010)

Very nice shots. Ironic that just today we were discussing how much snow Tokyo gets.


----------



## mightyfly (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!

redonyx: these pictures were taken hand-held. I was caught off-guard by the heavy snow on my way home from work, so I didn't have my tripod with me.


----------



## djrichie28 (Feb 7, 2010)

#3 is very good.  I seem to be attracted to bicycle shots for some unknown reason.  This image boasts the unusual condition of weather.  I also think the slight tilt is working for this shot too.

If I were to change anything about this composition, I would only change view point by couching as low as I could to the ground.

Nicely done.


----------



## ocular (Feb 7, 2010)

Personally I think #2 is by far your best shot, good one :thumbup: Oh the reason I like it is: A living tree which is serounded by a metropolis, and the lights add to it, and even the power lines are adding lines and a sense of dimension, it's really good. #2 is generic and boring I wouldn't focus your time on shots like that.


----------



## mightyfly (Feb 7, 2010)

djrichie28 said:


> #3 is very good.  I seem to be attracted to bicycle shots for some unknown reason.  This image boasts the unusual condition of weather.  I also think the slight tilt is working for this shot too.
> 
> If I were to change anything about this composition, I would only change view point by couching as low as I could to the ground.
> 
> Nicely done.



Glad you like #3! Yeah, I've been thinking on how I could have improved on the shot. I was attracted to the bicycle when I took the shot, but looking at the photo, for some reason it feels kind of generic to me. Thus to some extent, I wasn't very satisfied with the result. So, thanks for the suggestion on the camera angle, I agree that could have probably improved the shot more.

 Also interestingly, I only realized upon looking at the photo, that the bicycle was actually parked right in front of the "no-parking" sign (the white rectangular signboard at the right-most side of the picture). So on hindsight it could have been more interesting too, if I could have made that more prominent.




ocular said:


> Personally I think #2 is by far your best shot, good one :thumbup: Oh the reason I like it is: A living tree which is serounded by a metropolis, and the lights add to it, and even the power lines are adding lines and a sense of dimension, it's really good.


 
Thanks, #2 is my personal favorite too!! Actually, I was waiting to see if anyone else likes it as well, heh heh.



> #2 is generic and boring I wouldn't focus your time on shots like that.


Hmm, are you refering to another shot? Since it couldn't be both good and boring at the same time.


----------



## rokclmb (Feb 7, 2010)

mightyfly said:


> rokclmb: Yup, I took them on Monday night. Were you in Tokyo too?...


 
I'm was near Kamakura.  Unforunatly I wasn't able to get out.


----------



## ocular (Feb 9, 2010)

> #2 is generic and boring I wouldn't focus your time on shots like that.
> Hmm, are you refering to another shot? Since it couldn't be both good and boring at the same time.


   Your absolutely right! I remember editiing out that mistake but for some reason it's showing up, pffft. I men't #1 is generic and boring (sorry) the man walking by with the umbrella.


----------

